# Seminary advice



## FrozenChosen (Jul 8, 2004)

I have just finished my freshman year, but I'm a semester ahead of myself (from dual enrollment credit), so at the end of Fall 04 I'll actually be a junior by credit hours. This means I can pretty much take easy courseloads until I get my B.A.

As of right now, I want to go to grad school and end up being a professor of history at a public university. But I also want to do some general studying at a seminary (not to the M.Div level, but just general theological studies).

I've talked with a couple ministers/pastors about taking a seminary course through distance education, just to test the waters. From you who have done distance education, or have gone to seminary in general, do you think it would be smart for me to take a course next Spring?

What are some seminaries you would recommend for distance ed? Hit me with some links so I can check some out.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 8, 2004)

www.whitefield.edu

Thier exstension courses are superb.

Their church history courses are most excellent (having gone through 4 of them thus far).

Be prepared to study though. There is lots to do.

I went to seminary and Bible college as well. Auditing a class that you know will be excellent would be a good thing to interact with teachers and students. Be sure you do not waste your money though. Be sure the classes are worth it.


----------



## dkicklig (Jul 8, 2004)

http://www.rtsvirtual.org/


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 9, 2004)

Could somebody move this thread to the new seminary board?

Thanks for the advice so far, Matt and David.


----------

